# Send to a trainer or not



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

I was wanting to take my gsd to a trainer and get her trained...I have found trainers where you give them your dog and they train them...and I have also found some where they you train them but they tell you what to do...which one would be better to taken gsd too...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think the fun is in the journey. Learning together. I would never send my dog away to be trained. I want to train them myself. Of course with help if needed. But the dog will be MY friend, housemate, partner. So I want to be there every step of the way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go with your dog so you can be trained along with her. Sending a dog away is dicey...you must trust who you are dealing with and there are many that aren't in it for the dogs best interests. There are good send away people though and I know of one in GA that I'd entrust a pup/dog with, but you do need to be trained how to work with your dog, regardless.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah I just wasn't sure which one is better...I have found at pet smart it's 106 dollars for 1 months I beleive and you go twice a week...is this a good price?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aren't there other options? Find a dog training club in your area....Remember the saying, no training is better than bad training.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I go with Riley to training. I found it beneficial to be there so I could also practice with him at home in between classes. 

I paid $89.00 at petco, but they gave $20.00 off. It was a 6 week class meeting once a week. We were the only ones in the class. It was basically private lessons. 

He is now going to start the training through our vet. It's $100.00 for 8 weeks. There are other dogs in this class and they focus on socializing. Riley really needs this, so I'm excited to start.


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Do any of you know of any good trainers around the savannah ga area


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i always go to the trainer (with the pup) and they tell me what to do.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

umm, i've never heard that one. that's healthy food for thought.



onyx'girl said:


> Aren't there other options? Find a dog training club in your area....Remember the saying,
> 
> >>>> no training is better than bad training.<<<<


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Maybe send a PM to gagsd - Mary - she may know!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

If you do send off, make sure that you have a contract, weekly updates (video as well).

Friend sent a dog off for IPO training, due to changed schedule. Dog was in excellent physical shape (weight and muscle) when he left; fotos to prove. Came back less than 4 months later (owner felt something not right and pulled back) over 12 lbs less, no muscle tone, missing hair on haunches (like left in vari-kennel most of time), injured on one leg that had been glued (no notification to owner of any injury).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

And forgot to add. The dog did not know anything new. At all....


----------



## sspellmon15 (Nov 14, 2012)

I sent Noah away to training and in three weeks I seen a huge change but I was also trained after him to know how to keep the same technique the trainer used. So I do believe you should at least have time to train with you gsd or they will convert back !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you guys for the suggestions...I figured that it would be better if I was there training her...but since I'm a noob at this I jus wanted to make sure..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

